# Rome, GA -#8D2625, M Young, NOT MUCH CHANCE :(



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

8d2625 

German Shepherd Dog
Medium Young Female Dog 











I'm @ Animal Control, NOT @ the HUMANE SOCIETY! Come get me-FAST! I'm featured as a courtesy to Floyd County's Animal shelter, 431 Mathis Rd., in Rome. Please come adopt me from 10:00- 6:00pm daily *EXCEPT WEDNESDAYS*- Wednesdays are CLOSED. Adoptions are every SATURDAY + SUNDAY from 1:00-5:00. CALL 706.236.4545. PLEASE READ THIS IMPORTANT MESSAGE: If you are interested in me, please don't delay. Every minute counts. Rescue Groups: Please see the NEW policy FOR RESCUES @ http://www.floydcountyga.org/animalcontrol. Our rural shelter is humane, but unfortunately must make room constantly for too many incoming pets. We have vast numbers of new pets surrendered daily- 

The Rome-Floyd County Humane Society 
Rome, GA 
706 236 4537


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

FEMALE ALSO AT THIS SHELTER:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=798534&page=1#Post798534


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

This boy knows he is in trouble, and he is pleading for his life. Kill day is Wednesday.


----------



## astro_charles (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

I called and was told they were both picked up as strays and was unable to get any information on their temperament. I asked if this Wednesday was their PTS day and he seemed to indicate it could be but wasn't definite. I am assuming that is dictated by space and not a fixed number of days. I am trying to decide if I should drive the 100 miles to look at them tomorrow. I do have to commend this AC for having hours that are actually conducive to adopting an animal. They are even open on Sundays, a very rare thing here in GA.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

OMG that face!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

ASTROCHARLES...PLEASE GO!!!!! Floyd is about as high kill as it gets...and there are NO HOLDS..if the animal isn't out by pts time...it's dead.... We have lost many many here. 

It's as bad as it gets here.....


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

OMG please save him!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *



> Quote: It's as bad as it gets here.....


Many rumors about this animal control a few months ago. It is not a good place to find yourself if you are a dog or kitty.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

"Let me just say again... September 15 2008, 11:16 PM 


These dogs are all dead on Wednesday. Every Floyd dog we've had is precious and amazing in every way. If you look at the photos and think 'well THAT one will surely be adopted/rescued' --don't count on it. Most weeks, 50+ dogs die.
Weims, doxies, chis, yorkiexes, labs of all sorts, GSDs, hounds of all sorts, shaggies, you name it, it is on death row at Floyd.
Save anyone you can. They are not held over."


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

Yes the dogs are sometimes not dead when they are put in the dump!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

Need for clarification:

The dog is referred to as male in both heading and posts yet petfinder wording above says female.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

Good catch...THANK YOU! 

my bad........


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

Bump
last chance..


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

Myamom, you did your best for for both of these sad souls. Thank you.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

Still listed....although they might just be slow at updating.......but...there is a chance.................


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

Has anyone called to actually verify if this sweetie is gone, maybe still there and no one is working on saving him?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

This one is no longer listed


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA-ROME-YOUNG M-#8D2625-NOT MUCH CHANCE *

look at that pitiful face.............this really breaks me up........


----------

